# How to fix forbidden folders?



## UUilliam (Aug 22, 2009)

i get 
*Forbidden*

 You don't have permission to access /littlecuties/ on this server. 
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 

how do i remove this?
(my website btw)

I want it to display the directory
it only works if i make it a index.html...
I am using godaddy (domain + free hosting, with domain.)


----------



## boogschd (Aug 22, 2009)

404's mean that the page doesnt exist i think

check your links?


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 22, 2009)

GoDaddy hosting? *shudder* Best contact them and ask what's up. My uneducated guess is that for some reason, your read-write permissions on the server for that folder are revoked, or damaged, or whatever. If it's a Unix server, it should be a simple permissions fix; if it's Windows...er...pray? :meh:


----------



## rufus5150 (Aug 22, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> i get
> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /littlecuties/ on this server.
> ...



Chances are you'll need to set up a .htaccess file which allows the directory to be read without an index file.

Try creating or modifying a file in that directory called .htaccess and add the following directive:



> Options +Indexes



Or if that doesn't work, try: 



> IndexIgnore *



Save the file and try again. You will also need all-read privs on the directory that you're trying to link to.

As to why your error document is giving you a 404, can't help you there.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Ruffus, Worked for me 

(Options +Indexes)


----------

